# [SOLVED] Overclocking help? Kinda scared!



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi everyone i was recently thinking about over clocking my intel core i5 3570k but I'm too scared too! The first time my brother over clocked it to 4.2 ghz but then it was getting hot in the case so I tried to underclock it and it worked but then I got interested in the bios and tried to re set it to 4.2 ghz. All I did was set the system bus to 100mhz(default) an i put the core ratio to 42 but then I saved and reset it and it would just shut down.I would start it and it would just shut down so I freaked out and luckily the bios reassured me and I set everything to default and reset an everything worked fine. Sorry for writing so much but I keep thinking it shut down due to cpu voltage.Can this be? By the way I have an OCZ ZT 750 fully modular PSU If that helps.

Thanks!


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

Also sorry that I posted in the wrong section I meant to put this in the overclocking threads


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking help? Kinda scared!*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Overclocking new CPUs really isn't worth it as you don't gain much out of it.

I highly recommend for now you reset the BIOS to all default settings.

Do you have a 3rd party CPU cooler on the CPU? If not that will cause massive overheating trying to OC with a stock cooler.

With that low quality PSU I would recommend any overclocking as the PSU may fail due to it's lower quality.


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi and thanks for replying to this thread and I do have the stock intel cooler but I am going to be upgrading to an h80i by the way why do you say that my PSU is low quality ? It's not bad i mean it gets the job done and thanks


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't know why but when I had the 3570k at 4.2ghz and my sapphire hd 7970 ghz vapor x 3 gb on crysis 3 with ultra settings at 1080p including anti aliasing msaa 8x and still somehow getting 70-80fps 

I don't know how this is possible when the 690
Has trouble on ultra with anti aliasing at 8x and getting about 30-40fps


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking help? Kinda scared!*

As noted, OC'ing is basically pointless with new CPU's and it voids warranties.
OEM CPU heatsink/fan is fine for normal use, liquid cooling offers no real advantage over air for the normal user and there is always the concern with leakage.
OC'ing the CPU will not improve graphics (fps).


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking help? Kinda scared!*

Do not bother with water cooling it isn't worth the risks.

You really shouldn't bother with overclocking to be honest.

Also your PSU is low quality and asking for power that it can't supply isn't the best idea.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Overclocking help? Kinda scared!*

I always overclock and technically what Mastercheif has said is correct. Your power supply should handle what you need it to do but it isn't a very good make so pushing it could cause it to die and when crap makes of power supply die they can damage other components.

read my guides on overclocking, they will help.

What were you using to read the fps when playing crysis?

Sometimes getting an overclock aligned well with your gpu settings will give you greate fps. When I play crysis 1 If i set my gpu clock aligned with my cpu clock i get a constant 75fps


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok but as a reference I was going to get a closed loop cpu cooler such as the h80i but why the way why do you guys say that my PSU is low quality? Anyway thanks


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

I was using both the bandicam in game recorder and also msi afterburner but why doesn't overclocking improve the performance.sorry if I'm asking soo many questions but in that case whats the point if overclocking if they void warranty and provide no fps boost? Thank you!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Overclocking help? Kinda scared!*

Your psu is made by pc power and cooling I believe (cant connect to the psu database for some reason) They are ok but not good quality. I would not overclock with one of their power supplies. The use some good capacitors but basically Teapo ones which are crap.

Overclocking a cpu doesn't speed up a game very much bascause games are more dependant on the graphics card but it helps with loading etc. Overclocking does void the warranty if you screw it up but intel actually sell warranties for $10 or $20 now so if you do screw it up you get a new cpu for free.

If your system is a prebuilt like a HP or something then they manufacturer would not help you if your screwed it up and neither would intel.


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

Well ok then thanks for all of your help and I will definitely use these tips 

Thank you All very much!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking help? Kinda scared!*



Mrsamson said:


> Well ok then thanks for all of your help and I will definitely use these tips
> 
> Thank you All very much!


You're welcome and best of luck.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Mrsamson said:


> Ok but as a reference I was going to get a closed loop cpu cooler such as the h80i but why the way why do you guys say that my PSU is low quality? Anyway thanks


Just one more thing to remember:

Water cooling offers no extra cooling compared to air. All you do is run the risk of leaks.


----------

